# AUG 9-10 2014, NY Bee Wellness 2 day workshop; Leroy NY



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

This is a great program for NY beekeepers. You should consider attending.


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

NY Bee Wellness, NYBeeWellness.org,

An intensive 2 day, skills oriented, hands on workshop, a Train the Trainer program to teach beekeepers techniques in diagnosing, treating, and preventing honey bee diseases using a very small student teacher ratio. Primarily targeting New York beekeepers with less than 10 years experience and women beekeepers, participants from other states are welcome as space permits. Teams from clubs or groups are preferred as they will be expected to teach at the club level.

Instructors: Dr. Diana Sammataro, Dr. Larry Connor, Les Eccles and Melanie Kempers of the Ontario Tech Transfer Team (Canada).

August 9 & 10, Saturday & Sunday, 9a-5p each day, Batavia NY (Western NY), Genesee Community College
*Participants who attend the intensive workshop, should have at least 2 years of beekeeping experience (including Winter), some teaching experience whether it be as a primary instructor or as an assistant, recommendation from a beekeepers group or a CSA or other agriculture group that you intend to teach, describe why they wished to join the program, and complete online reading assignments in preparation for the workshop.

Diseases covered are American & European Foulbrood, Nosema, Mites, Chalk Brood, Viruses, and other bee maladies.
Topics include:
• record keeping & use of surveys
• Specimen collection during actual hive inspection (in apiary)
• How to prepare specimens for lab diagnosis
• Microscope use (Lab)
• accessing resources online
• Frame diagnosis (Lab)
• mentoring
* Queen assessment

Fees: 200.00 for the first participant from a group
100.00 for each additional participant from the same group
*Class limit : 24 students*
Lunch included on both days

Note: 1) organizations may opt to cover costs of the workshop as an investment for their group
2) Registration for out of state and individual students available as space permits



contact: Pat Bono, 585-820-6619, [email protected]; 

USDA NIFA Beginning Farmers and Ranchers Development Program, Grant # 2011-494400-30631


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Registration at:
http://www.nybeewellness.com/Registration_AUG_9_10.html

OR

http://nybeewellness.org/august-910-workshop/


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Space available!


Questions?

contact: Pat Bono, 585-820-6619, [email protected]


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

In 4 weeks!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

2 weeks!


----------



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

NY Bee Wellness, aka “Bee Boot Camp”
NYBeeWellness.org, 


Last Call!!
The next series of classes will not be offered again for a few years.
Registration is now open for solo participants


Instructors: Dr. Diana Sammataro, Dr. Larry Connor, Les Eccles and Melanie Kempers of the Ontario Tech Transfer Team (Canada).

August
*** 9 & 10, Saturday & Sunday, 9a-5p each day, Batavia NY (Western NY), Genesee Community College
*Participants who attend the intensive
*** workshop, should have at least 2 years of beekeeping experience
*** (including Winter), some teaching experience whether it be as a
*** primary instructor or as an assistant, recommendation from a
*** beekeepers group or a CSA or other agriculture group that you intend
*** to teach, describe why they wished to join the program, and complete
*** online reading assignments in preparation for the workshop. 

Diseases covered are American & European Foulbrood,
*** Nosema, Mites, Chalk Brood, Viruses, and other bee
*** maladies.
Topics include:
• record keeping & use of
*** surveys
• Specimen collection during actual hive inspection (in apiary)
• How to prepare specimens for lab diagnosis
•
*** Microscope use (Lab)
• accessing resources online
• Frame diagnosis (Lab)
• mentoring
* Queen assessment
Fees: 200.00 for the first participant from a group
*********
*** 100.00 for each additional participant from the same group
Class limit : 24 students
Lunch included on both days



contact: Pat Bono, 585-820-6619, [email protected];* 

USDA
NIFA Beginning Farmers and Ranchers Development Program, Grant #
2011-494400-30631


----------

